
Irish battery breakthrough could help save the planet - mpweiher
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/innovation/irish-battery-breakthrough-could-help-save-the-planet-1.3930722
======
errantspark
Seems like there's an incredible battery breakthrough every few months and yet
batteries still get 3-5% better every year.

~~~
jhloa2
I agree with the sentiment. I’ll believe it when I see it.

Does anyone know the current status of producing carbon nanotubes at scale? I
hear things all the time about new graphene breakthroughs but since there’s
not yet a reliable way of producing it at volume, consumers haven’t started
benefiting yet

------
imtringued
There is no shortage of energy storage technologies. The bigger challenge is
commercialization rather than R&D.

------
exabrial
Light on the scientific details... Anything anywhere else or a working
testable prototype?

